
GraphQL Patent Infringement Issues - marcelo_lebre
https://github.com/facebook/graphql/issues/351#issuecomment-330574513
======
yasserkaddour
You should rename the thread "Gitlab put on hold their GraphQL implementation
due to Facebook patent" for better visibility.

Gitlab Senior Director of Legal Affairs said:

    
    
      "If we were to allow this license, it could lead to potential future conflicts with software licensed under Apache. Also, we could be impairing the future rights of our customers. Essentially, this is not really an open source product based on the implications of the license. While there is no payment of cash, payment is in the form of giving up future rights."

